

The Dark Master of Russian Film - Thevet
http://www.nybooks.com/blogs/nyrblog/2015/jan/31/dark-master-russian-film/

======
mojuba
A.German is one of my favorite directors, but something keeps me from watching
_Hard to Be a God_. Probably out of fear of being disappointed after reading
so many negative reviews.

But he does have a unique, inimitable style. His cinematography is as far from
the mainstream as it can get. His signature chaotic dialogues and remarks, as
if you are watching casual home video, except as we know everything that
happens in German's films is staged and well thought through to the smallest
detail. He can be sadistic to the viewer, as well as warm and melancholic. One
thing I can guarantee you, watch any of his films and you will never forget
it, whether you liked it or not.

------
guard-of-terra
The movie is disturbing but IMO worth it. Think of it as middle ages youtube
footage.

~~~
eru
Only that the real Middle Ages weren't so bad (on average).

